# Relevant these days...



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2021)

Good ones the kid with the bread and milk cracked me up. I grew in NJ and lived the last 30 years in PA. Snow comes and goes, 6" is common 3' is a big storm. Though all those Storms the last 58 years...NOT ONCE did I suddenly find myself desperate for a Sandwich and a Glass of Milk!...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

I feel for you guys, but please keep it away from South Carolina. We already drive bad enough as it is and I'm about out of milk and bread, so.......


----------



## xray (Feb 17, 2021)

I laughed at the milk and bread one. You will get bowled over by all the people going for milk, eggs and bread.

I always thought everyone craved French Toast in a snowstorm...although I’m guilty of trying to keep bread on hand during a storm.

Had to deal with the boss one over the years too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I feel for you guys, but please keep it away from South Carolina. We already drive bad enough as it is and I'm about out of milk and bread, so.......


,  that's funny! And so are all the pics!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Feb 17, 2021)

Funny ones. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you Chris. That was a much needed ray of sunshine right there.

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 17, 2021)

I had to run to Target Monday morning to pick up a prescription and thought it was going to be a madhouse. It wasn't. Hardly anyone in there. I think most folks are so used to being stocked up because of covid that the prospect of being snowed in for a couple of days doesn't faze them anymore.
We don't use a lot of bread and milk anyway...


----------



## zwiller (Feb 17, 2021)

LOL.  VERY timely!  We got a foot but would say more like 24" yesterday and my back is sore from the snowblower.  10F here now.  Went for beer Saturday and loads of 80YO people with 3 gallons of milk and other loot in their cart made me chuckle.  In 1978 we had a legit blizzard now actually called a weather bomb.  My Dad was FD (now retired) and I still remember some of his stories including a few folks that met their maker.  I recall one was a lady that got lost on her way from car in the driveway to her house.  Since then FD has at least one snowmobile.  We lived less than a mile away from FD and Dad would pick me up on it and take me on the Bay to test drive it.  We were lucky this time as no wind and sun came out.  I feel for you guys in the South that got hit.  Hope you all are OK.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1978


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2021)

zwiller said:


> LOL.  VERY timely!  We got a foot but would say more like 24" yesterday and my back is sore from the snowblower.  10F here now.  Went for beer Saturday and loads of 80YO people with 3 gallons of milk and other loot in their cart made me chuckle.  In 1978 we had a legit blizzard now actually called a weather bomb.  My Dad was FD (now retired) and I still remember some of his stories including a few folks that met their maker.  I recall one was a lady that got lost on her way from car in the driveway to her house.  Since then FD has at least one snowmobile.  We lived less than a mile away from FD and Dad would pick me up on it and take me on the Bay to test drive it.  We were lucky this time as no wind and sun came out.  I feel for you guys in the South that got hit.  Hope you all are OK.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1978



We had good one in either 78 or 79 here also, but the one I really remember was the storm of 69. That one really shut down Burlington. All the roads were closed to cars and only open to snowmobiles and pedestrians on skies or snowshoes. The street plow actually felt bad for me that year and cleared our driveway after he saw that I had just finished hand shoveling it clear. We had one of those driveways that not only got snow from our street, but the street directly across from our house. So we basically got plowed in twice every snowfall.  It's funny how dad finally got a snowblower and a self-propelled lawn mower the year after I moved out of the house. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

I was only 3 at the time so mostly heard stories about the blizzard of 75, snowed and wind blew hard for at least 3 days maybe more.  Many farmers had to go out 2nd story windows to do chores. Was still snowdrifts in groves come spring planting.

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 17, 2021)

All very funny Chris, thanks.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2021)

Guess this guy had enough moving snow!







Ryan


----------

